# First custom build - Leopard gecko tank (pic heavy)



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

:whistling2: I have been messing around for ages with ideas and different builds... this is what I have come up with so far...











Making sure it fits....



Comments please !!  also the cactus will become a liveplant soon..


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Karagain

Looking good so far :2thumb:. What we're you planning to do to the background? I'm guessing you've not finished grouting yet as you can still see polystyrene showing through? I've just finished my 4foot background which needed 5 coats of grout... took bloody ages but was well worth it in the end. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey thanks for the comment  I am still undecided on the texture of the background and I have run out of grout  need to wait til payday for some more  the hide needs more layers of grout too then just need to decide on paint


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

You're welcome. Acrylic paint is your best bet as it's non toxic, but then it doesn't really matter cos it'll most likely be varnished anyway. A good varnish to use is Polyvine dead flat acrylic varnish, it's quite costly on ebay (about £13 for 500ml which is more than you'll need) but an amazing alternative to yacht varnish and the many others people tend to use. If you need any advice or want to bounce some ideas around, feel free to message me.

Also, just in case you wanted some inspiration for the background... why not take a look at my new build??? (shameless self promotion lol)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/743119-finally-my-new-star-wars.html

: victory:


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw!! Your vivs are awesome  ty for the advice.... I am already planning on doing something for my cresties now hahaha 

I found some grout and just about got the first layer on the background !!







:2thumb:


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, that was quick! Looking really good... very natural looking. 

That's the trouble, once you've done one you want to do more. I've run out of lizards to make stuff for lol. Is it wrong to buy more lizards just to make things for them? haha


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

messymedia said:


> Wow, that was quick! Looking really good... very natural looking.
> 
> That's the trouble, once you've done one you want to do more. I've run out of lizards to make stuff for lol. Is it wrong to buy more lizards just to make things for them? haha


I found some grout lying around in my garage  Just my luck!!

I am tempted to even make a custom build for my boyfriend's leo's tank 

And I don't think its wrong :


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool cool. Yeah you really should.

Not just because I want to build more stuff but I really want an African Fat Tail, an Amel one like this...


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

its coming along nicely


----------

